# MCAT 2021 - (NUMS, ETEA, AKU) ~ Inquiries/Guidance/Support/Ref Material



## Najah (Sep 22, 2020)

Salam alaikom! I, myself will write the MDCAT(s) in 2021 - and so I thought it'd be great (and helpful) to start a thread.

If you have ANY useful material/information/guidance/tips or anything (related) really, please share them.


The MCATs that one has to write, I think, that are provincially required for an admission are: 



-ETEA
-MDCAT
-NUMS

-I only know of these since I hold a KPK domicile.. please feel free to share what you know ^-^



_Thanking every one in advance, inviting & welcoming all those interested, on board! _

Take care & good luck


----------



## callmeHadi (Feb 4, 2021)

Salamun Alaikum! I'm taking the tests too, plus the AKU test!

I found a great website which has KIPS and STEP lectures: www.mdcatstudy.com
I hope it helps! I am looking for a study buddy, if you are interested then check out my thread and send me a message!

Also, any idea when the tests might be scheduled?


----------



## Najah (Sep 22, 2020)

callmeHadi said:


> Salamun Alaikum! I'm taking the tests too, plus the AKU test!
> 
> I found a great website which has KIPS and STEP lectures: www.mdcatstudy.com
> I hope it helps! I am looking for a study buddy, if you are interested then check out my thread and send me a message!
> ...


Wa alaykum as salam sis!

Thank you for sharing that site with us, so kind of you!

Um, not really.. but I think if things go as they did pre-pandemic, we could expect NUMS/NMDCAT in Sept/Oct & the AKU test somewhere in June/July. However, if stuff messes up due to CoVID again- then, ofc, all will be rescheduled :/

Hoping for the best IA! 😊


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

I'm planning on taking the MDCAT 2021 as well. Let's help each other out! The uncertainty of it all is so stressful but we shouldn't let that compromise our preparation. 

Here's what I've heard so far:

Biology- Basically just MEMORIZE the national FSc books 
Physics- Follow the syllabus and use lectures/videos to reinforce understanding
Chemistry- Again just follow the syllabus and memorize/understand all the topics listed
English- Memorize the vocab list they give and review the rules and stuff

I barely started thinking about preparation so that's literally ALL I know. 
Let me know your thoughts too!


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

Thanks so much for this! This is the first time I'm hearing about this. I'll be sure to check it out.


----------



## strawman99 (Jan 26, 2021)

so i heard that starting from this year foreign students will also have to take the MDCAT in order to apply to pakistan? does that mean we'll have to go to pakistan just to write the test?


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

I believe so because, to my knowledge, the exam isn't administered anywhere outside of Pakistan.


----------



## strawman99 (Jan 26, 2021)

h.haris said:


> I believe so because, to my knowledge, the exam isn't administered anywhere outside of Pakistan.


oh okay lets just hope that happens after vaccinations iA. also do you have an idea of how difficult the test is? i've taken the canadian MCAT, which was pretty hard so i feel like it might be the same level of difficulty?


----------



## callmeHadi (Feb 4, 2021)

strawman99 said:


> oh okay lets just hope that happens after vaccinations iA. also do you have an idea of how difficult the test is? i've taken the canadian MCAT, which was pretty hard so i feel like it might be the same level of difficulty?


The test is not that hard. the questions are less conceptual and focus on your rote learning capabilities. Don't be shocked if you see a question testing whether you remember a random line in the textbook or not. You can find the past papers online, but I have them saved too. Let me know if you would like me share them with you!

About the English section... I don't know what to say exactly. You will have to check the past paper questions yourself. It can be a torture if you have a better english than the board that created the questions. That's all I can say...


----------



## Najah (Sep 22, 2020)

h.haris said:


> I'm planning on taking the MDCAT 2021 as well. Let's help each other out! The uncertainty of it all is so stressful but we shouldn't let that compromise our preparation.
> 
> Here's what I've heard so far:
> 
> ...


Hi, I agree. Thank you for sharing this information with us. I've heard there will only be NMDCAT & NUMS this year too (rather than provincial tests)- so, what board are these tests comprised with/of? I guess, Federal... please verify. Oh, and Chemistry is complicated; hence, I'd suggest practice, practice, practice and endless practice for 2nd year's organic portion. English is essentially composed of the deepness of English grammar; so make sure you practice lots of mind-boggling questions. 1st & 2nd-year Physics would want a mix of study methods: memorization, crystal clear concepts & clever reading... formulas are very necessary! For Biology, as much as I second you suggesting memorization of the textbooks, I believe concepts which make it comfortable for you to comprehend/break down a question & its options help... line by line reading too! If you can explain your choice of the answer & the reason for other options being inappropriate, (to a level) this indicates how good your prep is.

Shared what I had in mind. Hope this helps! Good luck


----------



## Najah (Sep 22, 2020)

strawman99 said:


> oh okay lets just hope that happens after vaccinations iA. also do you have an idea of how difficult the test is? i've taken the canadian MCAT, which was pretty hard so i feel like it might be the same level of difficulty?



Hey. It's a little tricky to describe its toughness level since I don't know how difficult the Canadian MCAT is... is it similar to the SAT or?
Good luck & don't worry


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

As an American high school student, the syllabus is kind of intimidating to me, as half of the biology syllabus is completely foreign to me. I honestly think it's a major disadvantage for us foreign students to have to take the MDCAT as the only means of entry test, as Pakistani students have studied the content for a year, whereas we have only a matter of a few months. Especially because the English on the exam sounds so awkward but apparently it's grammatically correct. Some of the vocab words and the sentence structure is really outdated so I really don't know how I'm going to approach the 20 English questions on the exam. 
If you have any past papers/resources to help, please share them!!

Here's some that I've collected so far:









MCAT_UHS_Past_Paper_Biology_Unitwise__2011-2015







drive.google.com


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

It's my pleasure! I think studying the federal board FSc books should be your best bet. At least that's what I've heard. I've never taken this exam and I only barely started looking into studying for it. 
Thanks for that content breakdown. I need all the help I can get.
Also, if people can also post the latest, verified PMC announcements on this thread too, that'd be great.


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

By the way, how are you guys approaching preparation for the exam? How much time are you personally investing/planning to invest in studying? How are you balancing schoolwork and exam prep? If there are any repeaters that took the exam in 2020 and plan to take it again in 2021, is there anything you wish you knew before taking the exam, and any areas/aspects of the exam you are focusing on now? Any new resources or study strategies?


----------



## Najah (Sep 22, 2020)

h.haris said:


> As an American high school student, the syllabus is kind of intimidating to me, as half of the biology syllabus is completely foreign to me. I honestly think it's a major disadvantage for us foreign students to have to take the MDCAT as the only means of entry test, as Pakistani students have studied the content for a year, whereas we have only a matter of a few months. Especially because the English on the exam sounds so awkward but apparently it's grammatically correct. Some of the vocab words and the sentence structure is really outdated so I really don't know how I'm going to approach the 20 English questions on the exam.
> If you have any past papers/resources to help, please share them!!
> 
> Here's some that I've collected so far:
> ...


Hello! I understand. But I would like to relate your foreign syllabus to the A'level syllabus here. I use the A'level books to bridge a gap between FSc and A'levels & I agree with the fact that they are pretty dissimilar. Furthermore, I'd like you to take the A'level sts' as motivation who work hard & smart*, figure all techniques & resources and MA manage to make through med school easily. You need to be dedicated to what you really want for yourself & where you see yourself in the next few years. Don't think about the dissimilarity between the two, it will demotivate you. Don't swallow all in a day or a week; take in portions day by day which would really help you attempt the paper comfortably. I believe you can do this! You know... it is what it is so you gotta do what you gotta do :/ AND yes the English part couldn't be more true hahaha :3. 

I'll be honest here; I do not have any past papers yet since I'm still in 2nd (senior) year. But if and when I do, I will definitely share them here!

Thank you for sharing the link with us, so kind of you. 

Take care!


----------



## Najah (Sep 22, 2020)

h.haris said:


> It's my pleasure! I think studying the federal board FSc books should be your best bet. At least that's what I've heard. I've never taken this exam and I only barely started looking into studying for it.
> Thanks for that content breakdown. I need all the help I can get.
> Also, if people can also post the latest, verified PMC announcements on this thread too, that'd be great.


Agreed. Same, I'll be writing it for the first time this year too IA!
Yeah, that'd be great! I'll also try & look into it.You're welcome


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

Thanks so much for that refreshing dose of motivation! I definitely agree hard work and motivation are what carry students through the stress of exams. 
By the way, what college are you planning on going to and what program are you applying through (open merit, self-finance, ptap, etc.)?


----------



## Najah (Sep 22, 2020)

h.haris said:


> Thanks so much for that refreshing dose of motivation! I definitely agree hard work and motivation are what carry students through the stress of exams.
> By the way, what college are you planning on going to and what program are you applying through (open merit, self-finance, ptap, etc.)?


ANYTIME!
I'll try sitting for all tests happening, my first priority would be AKU tho. I'll definitely apply for open merit seats & leave the rest to time and Allah Ji. Btw, idek what PTAP is haha 
Let's hope for the best.
Also if you need my help with anything, lemme know


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

Haha good luck!! I'm making dua for you. 
Thanks so much!!


----------



## callmeHadi (Feb 4, 2021)

h.haris said:


> As an American high school student, the syllabus is kind of intimidating to me, as half of the biology syllabus is completely foreign to me. I honestly think it's a major disadvantage for us foreign students to have to take the MDCAT as the only means of entry test, as Pakistani students have studied the content for a year, whereas we have only a matter of a few months. Especially because the English on the exam sounds so awkward but apparently it's grammatically correct. Some of the vocab words and the sentence structure is really outdated so I really don't know how I'm going to approach the 20 English questions on the exam.
> If you have any past papers/resources to help, please share them!!
> 
> Here's some that I've collected so far:
> ...


 Hey Haris! 

A level student here. I can relate with your problems. But i think foreign students are given a quota (confirm this for yourself please) so you are not actually competing with the rest of fsc students in Pakistan.

One of the first problems you will face at the beginning will be choosing the right resources for your study. This becomes more difficult as you find out more resources. You will end up vacillating between books and papers, killing your work flow. This is especially a problem for those who prepare for aku, because they don't endorse any material. I suggest that you pick one and stick to it, you will end up learning way more than if you hopped from one study material to another.

Make sure you are doing lots of practice papers and past papers. I have a lot of resources in my drive, but I might also have personal stuff in There so unfortunately I can't share it here. But if you send me your email, it will be a reminder for me to sort my drive out and I will add you! I have collected AKU NUMS UHS AND NMDCAT resources, and I will be able to help you with any other issue you might have.

If you want to be updated on pmc, it's best to follow their twitter acc. People will post all kinds of things on social media and it will be confusing for you. Plus, as a foreign student, your case will be different. You have to (probably) follow a different of steps so most of the info will be irrelevant to you.

The test is not as conceptual as A levels is, and probably not as conceptual as your curriculum in the us either, which is an advantage. If you look into some of the A level papers you'll see that the questions dive deep into testing your concepts, but the mdcat papers just scratch the surface, that's it. The physcis questions are simple, most of the times you just need to remember formulas and slot them in. This might help you because you won't need to focus too much on each topic, if you undert what's going on on the surface, you can start doing practice papers. You won't ace the papers ofc, but you will have a good grip. Now with all this said, don't take the textbook lightly, pay attention to the side boxes as well, examiners will literally copy paste those boxes onto your paper and you might have to remember how much energy the body uses a day, in terms of litres of petrol (happened in nums test).


----------



## callmeHadi (Feb 4, 2021)

Najah said:


> ANYTIME!
> I'll try sitting for all tests happening, my first priority would be AKU tho. I'll definitely apply for open merit seats & leave the rest to time and Allah Ji. Btw, idek what PTAP is haha
> Let's hope for the best.
> Also if you need my help with anything, lemme know


You will definitely get into AKU Inshallah. My prayers are with you!


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

Oh wow. Thanks for the insight. I sent my email to you privately. Thanks so much for the help!! I'll definitely contact you if I have any further questions if that's okay. 
Have you taken the NMDCAT before? Are you planning on taking it soon? Also what college are you planning on applying/attending?


----------



## callmeHadi (Feb 4, 2021)

h.haris said:


> Oh wow. Thanks for the insight. I sent my email to you privately. Thanks so much for the help!! I'll definitely contact you if I have any further questions if that's okay.
> Have you taken the NMDCAT before? Are you planning on taking it soon? Also what college are you planning on applying/attending?


No problem! I'm glad it was helpful. I checked my drive and indeed it was cluttered with personal docs, I will add you after I sort it out. You can definitely contact me. I would love to help you out!

I registered for the nmdcat, but I didn't take it. InshAllah I will sit the test this year. However, I did take the NUMS test. My primary choice is AKU, but secondary will be any other college where I find myself eligible. How about you?


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

Take your time! It's a huge help. 
Good choice! My goal is to apply through self-finance/ptap for pretty much any college but I would prefer kpk.


----------



## callmeHadi (Feb 4, 2021)

What is ptap btw?


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

It's a program where dual nationals apply for seats to government medical colleges.


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

Does anyone know when PMC will post the 2021 syllabus for the NMDCAT?


----------



## Najah (Sep 22, 2020)

h.haris said:


> Does anyone know when PMC will post the 2021 syllabus for the NMDCAT?


Hello! Not really but I think somewhere around the expected months... July? August? Like @callmeHadi previously mentioned, try staying updated by following them on Twitter. If I come across anything, I will definitely let you know


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

Hey guys. How has your preparation been going the last few months?


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

Did you guys join/plan to join an academy for your preparation?


----------



## MHW. (Jan 29, 2020)

Register for MDCAT online at the PMC website:



https://www.pmc.gov.pk/PMCTest/MDCAT


----------



## maha noor (Apr 29, 2021)

Najah said:


> Salam alaikom! I, myself will write the MDCAT(s) in 2021 - and so I thought it'd be great (and helpful) to start a thread.
> 
> If you have ANY useful material/information/guidance/tips or anything (related) really, please share them.
> 
> ...


i have question dear nums follow federal board books or any other if you know please tell me?


----------

